
CDC drops 14-day self-quarantine recommendation for travelers - just-juan-post
https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2020/08/24/cdc-drops-14-day-self-quarantine-recommendation-international-out-of-state-travelers/
======
sushshshsh
So is it safe to eat in a restaurant now Cuomo?

